# Shine On: BMW E92 M3 & Mercedes ML63 AMG



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I was contacted by the owner of these two lovely machines to deal with some dealer inflicted damage on his new Jerez Black BMW M3. Very highly specified, and in beautiful condition in every other respect, Andy felt the paint was letting it down. Where it should have been rich and glossy, the finish was flat and lifeless, and upon closer inspection the many little scratches causing it were clearly visible.

Following a discussion, he also decided that whilst I was visiting he'd like me to spend some time on his other car, a monster of a machine in the form of a Mercedes ML 63 AMG. Being Silver in colour, and fastidiously maintained by Andy from day one, we decided a Protection Detail was ideal. Wanting only the best for both vehicles, Swissvax Divine was to be the wax used to finish. We agreed dates for me to carry out the work at his home in Derbyshire, and I booked a local B&B to stay over at.

Following a very early start on the first day, upon arrival I was greeted by Andy with a strong coffee and the keys to the M3. After getting it out of the garage I got straight to work removing a light layer of road grime before I could inspect the paint.





































The usual routine was followed. A good pre-soak with a citrus based detergent, including wheel arches and door shuts, followed by a rinse. Wheels were cleaned first using an acid-free cleaner and a variety of brushes to clean the inside areas and between the fiddly spokes. Then back to the bodywork, using Swissvax pH neutral shampoo the whole outside was carefully cleaned using a lambswool washmit, rinsed, then whilst still wet contaminants bonded to the paint were removed using a clay bar. A final rinse removed any residue before finally drying the car with a very soft microfibre towel.

I took this opportunity to inspect the paintwork for ny signs of thin paint, or repairs, using my ultrasonic Positector paint thickness gauge. This helps me to build up a 'map' of the car, highlighting any areas that might be of concern or needing different treatment. In this case, a healthy amount of paint (or to be more specific, clearcoat) was present all over, with no areas of concern.

At this point it became obvious the car would need more correction than I first believed, so on this overcast grey day I set up a halogen site light to work buy, and embarked on a two stage polishing process to first cut the clearcoat back, removing the deeper scratches, then polishing again with a refining polish to really bring out the gloss and leave it perfect. In the picture below, you can see the swirls quite clearly, although th deeper marks were harder to capture. This is what was making the paint look quite dull.










After carrying out some test area's to establish a suitable working combination of polishes, I worked my way around the car. Due to time constraints, photography at this point became rather lacking! However, I was able to capture this example of a panel, before and after polishing.



















With Andy keeping me stocked with coffee, I worked my way around the car, first cutting then refining, until the paintwork was flawless. This colour was easier to work with than some other BMW colours, Carbon Black for example, which are usually ridiculously hard work. With the sun having set some time ago, I was able to capture these pictures. At this point no wax had been applied, this is just polished to perfecting. Notice how the gold and blue metallic flakes in the paint glows in the halogen light, making it appear quite purple, and in the garage it looked deep and reflective.




























With the car garaged, I was able to apply the Swissvax Divine wax. Used all over the car, including the beautiful carbon fibre roof, it was left to cure while I treated the alloy wheels with Swissvax Autobahn, a dedicated wheel wax. At the same time, I dressed the tyres with Pneu to give a rich satin finish, leaving them dry to the touch and looking 'brand new'. I buffed off the wax before attending to the final job of the day, polishing the four stainless steel tips of the seductively made Miltek exhaust system just poking out from under the rear valance. With that completed, I retired to my hotel for a well deserved rest.

Andy had been kind enough to let me leave my van at his house for security, and ferried me to and from the hotel. Arriving back at the M3, it was once again moved out of the garage so that I could continue the finish touches, and deal with the interior.

The outside was given a quick wipe down with Quick Finish quick detailing spray, to remove any dust that might have settled overnight, before a second layer of Divine wax was applied. While this was curing, I set about attending to cleaning the glass inside and out then dusting down and waxing the door jambs. Inside, the carpets were thoroughly vacuumed, trim wiped down with Swissvax Plastic Wash before being treated with Matt Protection, and the leather upholstery cleaned with Leather Cleaner, which was followed up by Leather Milk. It was all pretty clean, so this didn't take long (Andy showing me the amazing BMW Performance multi function steering wheel took longer!). Turning my attention back to the outside, the wax layer was buffed to a brilliant shine, and here is the result. Sadly no sunshine was present, but even on that grey day, the gloss and depth of the paint was quite breathtaking.























































BMW finished, it was tucked away back in the garage.

With two thirds of the day left, next up was the outrageous looking Mercedes, known fondly in the household as the 'Battle Bus'. Having been in Andy's care for 2 years, it was already in outstanding condition, so little work was needed in preparation. A quick wash was followed by a session with the clay bar, removing the obvious contaminants on the paint like tree sap and tar. Once rinsed and dried, I used a Swissvax Cleaner Fluid with a light abrasive in it to both clean and burnish the paint in one step, allowing me to treat this large vehicle in a time efficient manner.

That done, back out with the Divine wax, and after applying a coat to the whole vehicle I applied Autobahn to the alloy wheels, Pneu to the tyres, cleaned the glass and polished the exhaust tips. The wax was buffed off and the whole thing given a final dust down. Whilst quick to type, that took me until late afternoon!

Here is how it looked upon completion.























































Andy had asked me about providing some products to help him continue maintaining the vehicles, inbetween getting me back once a year or so, so I explained a good routine to follow and how to get the best from the products.

I have to say, the ML is an astounding machine. With huge road presence thanks to it's imposing size and subtly aggressive looks, the performance on tap from the handbuilt 6.3 litre AMG V8 engine is just staggering. It sounds like a NASCAR racer, and once on the move completely disguised it's bulk with startling performance and very impressive ride quality and body control. Talk about a 'do anything' motorcar. It left more of an impression on me than most supercars I've worked on!

Thanks for reading.

http://www.shineondetail.com/news/correction-for-an-m3-protection-for-an-ml


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice Work Mate, Love the AMG ML,


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Excellent work.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great work with those 2, love the wheel in the BM but strangely love the ML more...:tumbleweed: I 'spose I am on a loser there then!

Great SV finish mate, loving it!!


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great work! love the website which includes your previous work, marvellous idea for those who want to see what they'd be paying for:thumb:

Is that steering wheel standard on the M3?


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## JohnWoods41 (Aug 20, 2008)

great ...love the colour on the M3


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent work on two stunning cars. That ML is truly amazing, a guy had one down at the golf club one day and showed me around it, I fell in love with it the second I saw it. 

I would love those two cars sitting on my drive.


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks for the comments all. Paul really did a cracking job on both cars and I'm simply over the moon with them.
And to answer the question...no the steering wheel is not standard on the M3, in fact its not even M specific.

Here's the link to my testimonial - make sure to have a bucket on standby 

http://www.shineondetail.com/testimonials/testimonial-bmw-m3-mercedes-ml63-amg


----------



## gingerstig (Feb 28, 2009)

the m3 looks mint nice work
so does the merc by the way lol


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work Paul:thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Fantastic job's there Reggie :thumb:

The colour difference on the M3 from the halogens is great, don't think I've ever seen that before on that colour. What a change in the morning when the 2nd layer was completed and I love that steering wheel, I presume it has change up lights in the top sections


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Fantastic job's there Reggie :thumb:
> 
> The colour difference on the M3 from the halogens is great, don't think I've ever seen that before on that colour. What a change in the morning when the 2nd layer was completed and I love that steering wheel, I presume it has change up lights in the top sections


Very top section has info displays such as oil/water temp, an accelerometer for lateral G forces, lap timers etc etc.
The sections on the left and right are shift indicators, which can be adjusted to the rev range you want.
It's all a bit of a gimick to be honest, but the dealer had never fitted one and did me a stonking deal on it.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

nice work Paul, love the M3:argie:


----------



## AndyN (Feb 25, 2009)

butler2.8i said:


> nice work Paul, love the M3:argie:


Finally someone who likes the M3 

Much as I love the ML it's weird that it seems to draw so many comments when it's really not a petrol head's card...in terms of visuals I mean.


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

AndyN said:


> Finally someone who likes the M3
> 
> Much as I love the ML it's weird that it seems to draw so many comments when it's really not a petrol head's card...in terms of visuals I mean.


More to do with the physics defying pace of something that big and they sound like NASCARS at full tilt.

Although I do love that steering wheel in the M3


----------



## JBR09 (Mar 10, 2009)

Loving the black, really impressive result!


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Good work Paul, not bad for an old lad.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

WoW, quality work on the M3, I soo need one espec with that steering wheel. What a beast that merc is. What a couple of cool cars now looking even cooler thanks to the superb detailing.:thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work on both.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking mint mate.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work and nice pics.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good job sorting out the 3-series paint, finish looks great. Nice results on both


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Not sure if it's a trade secret....but what products did you use for scratch and swirl removal?

I have a new Jerez E90 M3 (saloon) and I'd love to give it a go. I've used Megs 80, 83 on other cars but was going to give Menz PO85RD3.02 (intensive) a try followed by 85RD (final finish). Any tips appreciated.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, 2 very nice cars there.

The Merc looks like a beast!! :doublesho


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Fantastic report.. Well written - thanks for taking the time !


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Great work Paul


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

great work Paul - love the way the colour colour flipped on the M3 under the halogens


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Simply fantastic work on both cars and a really great informative write up as well - superb :thumb: :thumb:

M3 looks phenomenal and what a great colour :argie:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow. 2 awesome cars, and great work there Paul :thumb:


----------



## Noakesy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

That beemer is one seriously sexy vehicle.. i want i want i want


----------



## scotty26 (Jan 20, 2007)

I would have the ML AMG Merc over the M3 any day - what an awesome machine. Great work too


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Love it Paul. Great work and lovely motors - thanks for sharing again! :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice work Paul, the jerez black looks more purple in most lights and looks great after you've divine'd it 
Merc does look a big old battle bus indeed. Amazing how many cars they shoehorn that 6.3 into!


----------



## killwilly (Apr 12, 2009)

Anyone who says they don't like BMW, should take a look at that M3, a great job.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Quality work as always Paul.:thumb:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

I love that ML! How much are they? LOL


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

King Eric said:


> I love that ML! How much are they? LOL


about 75k on the road.

You can pick up a 2008/58 for about the 40k mark now, with all the extras you can find.


----------

